# last Day Bunnies.



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Got a crew of 4 hunters and Grandson observer out Saturday( 28th) for a long overdue rabbit hunt in Hancock Co. We hunted a large section of 20yr succession farm ground , and had a good time keeping the bunnies moving in the 10" of snow. We ended up killing 9 of the 15-20 we saw, decent work without a dog... Even with the huge coyote population I was impressed with the number of rabbits we saw...............HT


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Our last day stunk. we got one rabbit but the cold icy snow the scent just wasnt holding. but we did end up finding 3 antlers though...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great way to end the season.
Even though I had great Beagles, there was nothing like kicking out those bunnies and shooting at that speedster. Have not had pan sauteed wild rabbit in three years and really miss the hunt and the dinner.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad to see that your last day was a good one. I didn't make it out on the 28th. I threw in the white towel to Mother Nature. She was not very nice this February. Hopefully this spring will be decent for these surviving rabbits to make plenty of baby bunnies for next season.


----------

